# Princess Victoria Tragedy



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-21192632


----------



## forthbridge (Jun 28, 2007)

There was an article on this in the Scottish Daily Mail last week/


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Staggering that the guillotine type door took too long to raise and lower. Speed and expediency displace seamanship and safety. An object lesson for us all and most of us will have been there before and got away with it.

A good article here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Princess_Victoria


----------



## forthbridge (Jun 28, 2007)

Article on the tragedy in the msunday post today. Captain Ferguson's son says modern seafarers lack a sense of duty.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

A painting exists (I believe it is housed in Blackpool) of the radio office of the ship with R/O Broadfoot G.C. at the key.

Try as i may i cannot locate it through google, though i know i have done so in the past.

Can anyone either post a link or a jpeg of this painting?

Thanks in advance.

S2182


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

There is a painting in the Grundy Art Gallery Blackpool showing an R/O in a badly tilting radio room. Its called S.O.S and was painted in 1929 by Fred Roe, some time before the Victoria disaster. A copy can be seen at http://www.bbc.co.uk/arts/yourpaintings/paintings/s-o-s-.Its also on the cover of One Hundred Years of Maritime Radio by W.D> Goodwin.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Binnacle said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-21192632


Thanks for posting this, Binnacle, I knew nothing about it. Such a shameful waste of life.

I'll have a listen to the do***entary on BBCi later.


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

I remember this well. A great tragedy.
Does anyone know about the loss of H.M. Yacht Iolaire on 1st Jan 1919 when she went on the rocks within sight of Stornaway with the loss of 205 passengers and crew. The passengers were young vets from the war returning home to the Hebrides, having survived the conflict, all R.N. I believe.
Google it and there are number of items available 
Cheers Bob


----------



## dolan (Oct 4, 2005)

*The Loss of the Iolaire*

This is a brilliant account of the Iolare tragedy.
When I Heard the Bell: The Loss of the Iolaire by John MacLeod
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...hen+I+Heard+the+Bell:+The+Loss+of+the+Iolaire


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Many thanks to Holland25 for uncrossing my wires.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

sparkie2182 said:


> Many thanks to Holland25 for uncrossing my wires.


You are welcome.


----------

